# Labbern über alles was gefällt und Nervt



## batghost29 (19. Mai 2018)

*Labbern über alles was gefällt und Nervt*

Mich Nervt im Moment das Wetter in Schrobenhausen, Regen, Gewitter und Kalt


----------



## RyzA (19. Mai 2018)

*AW: Labbern über alles was gefällt und Nervt*

Ich habe meinen alten PC mal richtig sauber gemacht. Im  Schnitt 5 Grad weniger... dafür macht er jetzt komische Geräusche.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (19. Mai 2018)

*AW: Labbern über alles was gefällt und Nervt*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich habe meinen alten PC mal richtig sauber gemacht. Im  Schnitt 5 Grad weniger... dafür macht er jetzt komische Geräusche.



Sicher, dass du es dann richtig gemacht hast?


----------



## RyzA (19. Mai 2018)

*AW: Labbern über alles was gefällt und Nervt*



Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> Sicher, dass du es dann richtig gemacht hast?


Ich habe das Staubsaugerrohr direkt an die Lüfter gehalten bei maximaler Drehzahl. Fand toll wie schnell die sich gedreht haben.


----------



## Two-Face (19. Mai 2018)

*AW: Labbern über alles was gefällt und Nervt*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich habe das Staubsaugerrohr direkt an die Lüfter gehalten bei maximaler Drehzahl. Fand toll wie schnell die sich gedreht haben.


Das sollte man bei kugelgelagerten Lüftern normalerweise nicht machen, das schadet der Konstruktion.

Wenn, dann blasend und nicht saugend, z.B. mittels Druckluftspray, reinigen.

P.S: Puh, wieder schneller als ein Mod.


----------



## RyzA (19. Mai 2018)

*AW: Labbern über alles was gefällt und Nervt*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Das sollte man bei kugelgelagerten Lüftern normalerweise nicht machen, das schadet der Konstruktion.


Weiß ich doch. War nur ein Spaß!


----------



## Two-Face (19. Mai 2018)

*AW: Labbern über alles was gefällt und Nervt*

Tja, Sarkasmus lässt sich über's Internet nicht immer so leicht feststellen.

Aber was mich grade wirklich nervt: Dass Bayern ausgerechnet gegen Frankfurt im Pokal-Finale verloren hat.
Schon das Champions-League-Finale hätten sie klarmachen können, jetzt versauen sie sich auch noch das.

Echt schade für Heynckes, hätte dem alten Haudegen den Sieg echt gewünscht.


----------



## RyzA (19. Mai 2018)

*AW: Labbern über alles was gefällt und Nervt*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Echt schade für Heynckes, hätte dem alten Haudegen den Sieg echt gewünscht.


Er steht in den Geschichtsbüchern mit seinen Triple Meistersieg. Das kann ihn keiner mehr wegnehmen.
Das zu wiederholen war auch sehr schwierig, wenn nicht unmöglich.


----------



## Two-Face (19. Mai 2018)

*AW: Labbern über alles was gefällt und Nervt*

So wie es um die Mannschaft vor Heynckes' Rückkehr stand, hätte ich ehrlichgesagt nicht mal gedacht, dass sie's ins Halbfinale der Champions League schaffen würden.
Als sie aber plötzlich doch dort gelandet sind und dort gegen ein an sich recht schwaches Madrid gespielt haben, hatte ich kurzzeitig echt geglaubt, die schaffen nochmal das Triple.
Aber bei der Chancenverwertung und den vielen Patzern (wie jetzt wieder gegen Frankfurt) konnte das wohl nicht werden (vielleicht wäre die Neuauflage Heynckes gegen Klopp im CL-Finale zum Abschied aber auch zu kitschig gewesen).

Für Heynckes ist das echt schade, der hätte es als Trainer direkt aus dem Ruhestand nicht besser machen können, mindestens das Double + CL-Finale hätte er eigentlich sicher haben können, das hätte noch keiner vor ihm geschafft.


----------



## RyzA (19. Mai 2018)

*AW: Labbern über alles was gefällt und Nervt*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Für Heynckes ist das echt schade, der hätte es als Trainer direkt aus dem Ruhestand nicht besser machen können.


Die Erwartungshaltung war von Anfang an viel zu hoch. Besser als ein Triple Sieg kann man es nicht machen. Und das er den wiederholt war vielleicht wünschenswert, aber dennoch unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## DKK007 (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: Labbern über alles was gefällt und Nervt*

Die Grafikkarten und Speicherpreise könnten langsam mal wieder fallen.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: Labbern über alles was gefällt und Nervt*

Ich bin müde. Weniger als 6 Stunden Schlaf müssen am Sonntag nicht sein. Jetzt gehts nach Bremen.


----------



## Klutten (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: Labbern über alles was gefällt und Nervt*

Wie schon in einem anderen Thread angemerkt wurde, gibt es aufgrund massiver Regelverletzungengen und dem damit verbundenen Aufwand für die Moderation sicher keinen neuen „was nervt ...“- und mit 100 %iger Sicherheit keinen Laber-Thread!


----------



## Magera (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Labbern über alles was gefällt und Nervt*



Klutten schrieb:


> Wie schon in einem anderen Thread angemerkt wurde, gibt es aufgrund massiver Regelverletzungengen und dem damit verbundenen Aufwand für die Moderation sicher keinen neuen „was nervt ...“- und mit 100 %iger Sicherheit keinen Laber-Thread!



Bitte was?

@Topic
Crowd-Funding... muss ich mehr sagen?


----------

